# Ne...que



## Rûkal

Merhabalar ,
"Les États-Unis n'entrent en guerre que le 2 avril 1917" cümlesini Türkçe'ye tam olarak nasıl çeviremeliyiz ? Anadilimde yardım alabilmeyi çok isterim .


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Amerika Birlesik Devletleri savasa sadece 2 Nisan 1917'de girer ?


----------



## Rallino

RotAM'ın cevabı doğru olmakla birlikte, ben daha doğal olarak *ABD, 2 Nisan 1917'ye kadar savaşa girmez*, şeklinde çevirirdim.


----------



## Rûkal

Rallino said:


> RotAM'ın cevabı doğru olmakla birlikte, ben daha doğal olarak *ABD, 2 Nisan 1917'ye kadar savaşa girmez*, şeklinde çevirirdim.


Hocam benim derdim şu ki ; 
Mütercim Tercümanlık (Fr) okumak istiyorum bu yüzden bu cümlenin tam karşılığı lazım bana . Şimdi sizin söylediğiniz cümlede yapısal bakımdan bir olumsuzluk var fakat cümlenin orijinalinde bir olumsuzluk yok . Ben olumlu bir cümleyi Türkçe'ye daha uygun olsun diye olumsuz çevirsem , bu çeviri etiğine uyar mı ? Yani bir ülke neden "sadece" 2 Nisan'da savaşa katılsın ki ? Sizin kurduğunuz cümle daha mantıklı geldi bana .


----------



## Rallino

Her dilin anlatım özellikleri farklı. Çeviri yaparken birebir tercüme etmek yerine, "Ben bu dilde konuşuyor olsam, bu fikri nasıl ifade ederdim?" diye sormak lazım gelir. Yoksa, birebir çevirmek kolay: Google da yapabiliyor onu. Çevirinin hedef dilde sadece anlaşılır olmasını değil, kulağa doğal gelmesini sağlamak da önemli.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Rallino said:


> Her dilin anlatım özellikleri farklı. Çeviri yaparken birebir tercüme etmek yerine, "Ben bu dilde konuşuyor olsam, bu fikri nasıl ifade ederdim?" diye sormak lazım gelir. Yoksa, birebir çevirmek kolay: Google da yapabiliyor onu. Çevirinin hedef dilde sadece anlaşılır olmasını değil, kulağa doğal gelmesini sağlamak da önemli.


 Zaten ben Rallino Bey, deneme kabilinden Fr-En google ceviri yapmistim ve Tr ye cevirmeye calistim . Fransizca bildigim bir dil degil.

Ama ileride boyle deneyler yapmayacagima Emin Olabilirsiniz.


----------



## Rallino

Estağfurullah, ben sizi hedef göstererek söylemedim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Aslinda Ingilizce'de bile bazen soruyorlar Google a mi cevirttin diye. Ama hayir ) kendi cevirilerim.


----------



## CHovek

"ne que" burada "anca" anlamına geliyor.Fransızca'da "seulement" ve "ne que" sadece anlamının yanısıra "anca,daha önce değil" anlamına da gelir.İngilizcede de "only" aynı anlamlara gelir, ama Türkçede "sadece" kelimesini bu şekilde kullanamayız.

Ayrıca savaşa giriş tarihi 6 nisan 1917 olmalı.


----------

